# Car Keys in Karate - Not The Way You Think. VIDEO! OUCH!



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, in our dojo, jewelry is not allowed to be worn on the dojo floor.  Necklaces, rings, earrings, watches, etc.  I guess we should also include CAR KEYS in that, but you'd think it would be common sense.  Anyway, our gi pants have no pockets anyway.  Watch the video.  Not too gory, and it all ends well, but OUCH!!!

http://www.joe.ie/sports/random-spo...way-to-get-a-key-stuck-in-your-foot-0030550-1



> Video: That's one way to get a key stuck in your foot
> today at 9:35 am
> What's the best way to take down a black bet in karate? Leave a car key on the mat for him to stand on, like this poor guy.


----------



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

We have a no jewelery et. al. policy in our dojang as well.  One of the black belts mentioned a time she forgot to take off her necklace and when doing a chop, she caught her hand in the chain and broke the clasp, sending the necklace flying across the room.  Having no pockets helps us not jam keys up our foot.


----------

